# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  PanTiltPro 3, robotic camera operator, Jigabot, LLC, Highland, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Jigabot, LLC

----------


## Airicist

AIMe Version6

Published on Jan 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jigabot 5 -- How to

Published on Jun 6, 2018




> This is a 4 minute video showing how to unpack, setup, and track with your Jigabot 5 for the first time.

----------

